# World Cup 2010 - best betting odds 11 June 2010



## BettingGuru (May 28, 2010)

19:00  South Africa - Mexico 	       2.88  	 3.26 	   2.74 
23:30  Uruguay - France 	       4.05 	 3.30 	   2.01


----------



## goldwall324 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I am waiting to see the battle of South Africa  and Mexico.


----------



## BgFutbol (Jun 9, 2010)

Uruguay - France 

Everyone knows how France qualified for the World cup, undiserved. In the last 5 matches they won only against Costa Rica. In the friendlies Uruguay looked better than France, they lost only to Argentina, made draw with Costa Rica, won against Israel, Switzerland and Costa Rica( They played to friendlies).
In the direct matches Uruguay has 1 win and 2 draws. France never beat them. 
Uruguay is twice World Champion, I hope they return some of their confidence with a win against France.
Prediction: 1  @3.75 Bet365


----------

